# i love this time of year.



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> we need to change those dates! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

I heard they already bugged out!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Those redheads have literally been there since early november. Some guy on another thread made a reference to them as well a few weeks ago. They are smart. They have already been shot at by my gun and srveral others.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Those redheads have literally been there since early november. Some guy on another thread made a reference to them as well a few weeks ago. They are smart. They have already been shot at by my gun and srveral others.


similar to the annual raft build-up in the bay at Sebewaing. It's one thing to see them...quite another to be able to shoot them. Watched some dude a few years ago at Sebewaing try to "sneak" the huge raft by wading at them. I guess he figured they wouldn't spook with a person going at them vs a boat...yeah right LOL. Took him at least 45 minutes to get over there, and when he got about 120 yds from them, up they went and landed another 1/4 mile away. He did the same sneak over, and the same result. The third sneak, he obviously got frustrated, because this time when they started to lift at about 120 yds away, he unloaded all three shots. OMG some people are morons.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

just ducky said:


> similar to the annual raft build-up in the bay at Sebewaing. It's one thing to see them...quite another to be able to shoot them. Watched some dude a few years ago at Sebewaing try to "sneak" the huge raft by wading at them. I guess he figured they wouldn't spook with a person going at them vs a boat...yeah right LOL. Took him at least 45 minutes to get over there, and when he got about 120 yds from them, up they went and landed another 1/4 mile away. He did the same sneak over, and the same result. The third sneak, he obviously got frustrated, because this time when they started to lift at about 120 yds away, he unloaded all three shots. OMG some people are morons.



Morons yes, but they sure make you laugh and shaker your head


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Morons yes, but they sure make you laugh and shaker your head


it was entertaining to watch on a very slow afternoon


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Confused why trying to sneak up on birds constituted him being a moron? Just because he was unsuccessful?


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> Confused why trying to sneak up on birds constituted him being a moron? Just because he was unsuccessful?


I would think more so because of the shooting distance on the third attempt.......not the jump shooting itself.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Duckhunter66 said:


> I would think more so because of the shooting distance on the third attempt.......not the jump shooting itself.


I am prone to discount any persons yardage estimates, including my own.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Confused why trying to sneak up on birds constituted him being a moron? Just because he was unsuccessful?


basically for thinking he could get close enough for a killing shot. Those rafts are educated. anyone who hunts the fish point/sebewaing area sees them every year. Unless you go with scuba gear, you aren't getting within 100 yds of them  So yeah, after the first try, or even the second, when they got up and moved 1/4 mile away, any sane person would've said to hell with it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I am prone to discount any persons yardage estimates, including my own.


Trust me...looooong, frustration shots. The dude had waded 1/2 to 3/4 mile by the time he eventually shot, and then he had to wade back.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

That's actually a pic not far from the Straits!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

just ducky said:


> basically for thinking he could get close enough for a killing shot. Those rafts are educated. anyone who hunts the fish point/sebewaing area sees them every year. Unless you go with scuba gear, you aren't getting within 100 yds of them  So yeah, after the first try, or even the second, when they got up and moved 1/4 mile away, any sane person would've said to hell with it.


Oh man now your talking. Snorkel and some fins. That would make awesome footage


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

just ducky said:


> similar to the annual raft build-up in the bay at Sebewaing. It's one thing to see them...quite another to be able to shoot them. Watched some dude a few years ago at Sebewaing try to "sneak" the huge raft by wading at them. I guess he figured they wouldn't spook with a person going at them vs a boat...yeah right LOL. Took him at least 45 minutes to get over there, and when he got about 120 yds from them, up they went and landed another 1/4 mile away. He did the same sneak over, and the same result. The third sneak, he obviously got frustrated, because this time when they started to lift at about 120 yds away, he unloaded all three shots. OMG some people are morons.


I did a sneak like this successfully hiding behind Masonite painted gray.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> I did a sneak like this successfully hiding behind Masonite painted gray.


I'm sure you did Jerry. Sneak boats did it all the time. Some guys posted about hunting behind big oversized silo's. But these annual rafts at Sebewaing are educated and not going to be "snuck"...no way no how.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

just ducky said:


> I'm sure you did Jerry. Sneak boats did it all the time. Some guys posted about hunting behind big oversized silo's. But these annual rafts at Sebewaing are educated and not going to be "snuck"...no way no how.


A candidate for the mirrorized one way shoplifting glass concept I've been dying to try. We built an Oldsmobile SUV concept car with this stuff. I bought it at Cadillac Plastic. Reflects the water yet you can see through it from behind. Invisibility!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Large swan silhouette works. Use two for a blind in a sand bar I hunt.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Large swan silhouette works. Use two for a blind in a sand bar I hunt.


A buddy and I were actually discussing this year trying a swan pedal boat, saw one in a guys field and was going to see if we could borrow it for a small fee. Talked about covering ourselves with a white sheet to hide, ended up in a long discussion on if the DNR would consider peddling as power in the rule "or any floating craft or device of any kind propelled or towed by power or sail".


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm not the DNR, but I think you'd be just fine pedaling. I don't see how that is different than paddling is this situation. That thing is quite a bit bigger than a silo though.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> A buddy and I were actually discussing this year trying a swan pedal boat, saw one in a guys field and was going to see if we could borrow it for a small fee. Talked about covering ourselves with a white sheet to hide, ended up in a long discussion on if the DNR would consider peddling as power in the rule "or any floating craft or device of any kind propelled or towed by power or sail".


If I saw someone pedaling this I would laugh so damn hard until I saw them hanging with hundreds of ducks. This reminds me of something Elmer Fudd would do.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> A buddy and I were actually discussing this year trying a swan pedal boat, saw one in a guys field and was going to see if we could borrow it for a small fee. Talked about covering ourselves with a white sheet to hide, ended up in a long discussion on if the DNR would consider peddling as power in the rule "or any floating craft or device of any kind propelled or towed by power or sail".


Just crazy enough to work Lol


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> Confused why trying to sneak up on birds constituted him being a moron? Just because he was unsuccessful?


Yeah....I'm sort of in the "you don't know if you don't try camp". A lot of innovations have spawned from apparently moronic ideas coupled with a willingness to take a risk.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Po'Boy said:


> Yeah....I'm sort of in the "you don't know if you don't try camp". A lot of innovations have spawned from apparently moronic ideas coupled with a willingness to take a risk.


Let's go lay flat on out back in 5 foot waves in a coffin. That probably how that started.


----------

